
Can the iPhone Thrive in Apple’s Closed Ecosystem? - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/18/technology/18apple.html?_r=1&hp
======
zdw
Yes. Next question.

Long answer: People are locked into their App Store purchases, and are
familiar with the device. See also Blackberry users who love their devices.

This is a mindshare thing. Apple doesn't depend on being on top - they depend
on making their cut of the market lucrative, which they wildly succeed at.

~~~
qq66
Of the ~$200 I've spent on apps, only about $10 of that is on apps I still
use. I'd be happy to switch to a new ecosystem but I don't find anything
compelling on Android yet.

